# Newbie Mantid Mom, Experienced Critter Keeper



## LymeValkyrie (Jul 29, 2022)

Just thought I'd drop a post and say hi! I'm an early childhood/elementary special education paraprofessional, and this past spring our team chose Insects as one of our featured topics. To give the kids some firsthand experience, we ordered painted lady caterpillars, ladybug larvae, and (of course!) 2 mantid ootheca for our K3/K4 classrooms. I've got loads of experience in animal husbandry (I was originally going to school for biology/zoology, managed the Fish & Reptile dept of a pet store for years, have worked as a groomer & in several emergency vet/vet clinics & have raised monarchs every year since I as far back as I can remember) & have also kept an insane variety of species as pets... So I ultimately ended up directing much of their care. 

At the end of the school year, I got to take a few of the mantises home. Three of the five made it to around L3/L4, but sadly I only have one left at around L6 and I'm lowkey obsessed. I have a feeling I'll be keeping mantises for many years to come and would love to try my hand with several different species and breeding them at some point in the future. 

Anyway, Im glad I found this forum and I look forward to learning more from you all!


----------



## Synapze (Jul 29, 2022)

Welcome!


----------



## The Wolven (Jul 30, 2022)

Welcome! If you ever have any questions, just let us know!


----------



## LymeValkyrie (Jul 30, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> Welcome! If you ever have any questions, just let us know!


Thank you so much! And definitely will do!


----------



## The Wolven (Jul 30, 2022)

LymeValkyrie said:


> Thank you so much! And definitely will do!


A tip for mantises, make sure to feed them a variety of gutloaded prey! Mantises eat a multitude of different stuff in the wild and it’s good for their gut bacteria if they have more than just a singular staple food.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 2, 2022)

Welcome.


----------



## LymeValkyrie (Aug 2, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> A tip for mantises, make sure to feed them a variety of gutloaded prey! Mantises eat a multitude of different stuff in the wild and it’s good for their gut bacteria if they have more than just a singular staple food.


I've been feeding her a good variety of insects and she seems to be thriving atm - thank you for the tip!


----------



## The Wolven (Aug 2, 2022)

LymeValkyrie said:


> I've been feeding her a good variety of insects and she seems to be thriving atm - thank you for the tip!


Don't forget to gutload them too lol!


----------

